# Does Size Matter?



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I'm in the market for a boat that can get my family and me to the edge of the blue water offshore on typical days in terms of wind and waves.

What's the minimum size and type of boat you would suggest I buy if that's my main priority?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have found that most important is to find one that fits your family. I have only had a hand full of boats, but my 18ft Welcraft held my family with plenty stability and room. I borrowed my 17ft century from my parents and it barely has room for my 2 boys and I. I know its 2 diffrent makes and apples to oranges, but find one that fits, deeper and wider hull is better. 21 would be a min. For me with my family. Just me, well I just need a 30hp for the jon boat on a good day and 2 tanks of gas!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a 23 with twins and go 40-50 miles offshore most evey trip out if the seas and weather is right. 
It's all timing and luck of the draw.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Jaster has the right idea. 21' minimum with a good gunnel height. Safety is the most important thing when taking out the family. A good radio and an epirb are good investments.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What ever you buy, it needs more than one motor


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

No matter what you get, you will always want more room.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> What ever you buy, it needs more than one motor


I disagree but that's just my opinion


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

I've never been to the edge but my 2015 seahunt BX 22 and a 200 on the back has definitely got me within a few miles short only because I've never fished that deep and not to sure of what I was going to use or fish for. I started off with the 18' triton series but definitely not enough room for 4 or more with the small engines they have. My biggest decision was having the ability to mount a trolling motor to the front so I didn't have to depend on drifting or having to constantly motor back to the spot where the fish were.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been out to the edge and even the nipple many times in my 20ft cc with single 150. Gotta pick the right day though.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Weather is the issue. If you watch the weather and plan well a 20' or 21' boat is more than adequate out to 25 miles. Now I'm not taking about a bay boat.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I take my 18ft seacat out that far just about everytime, like mentioned above , Weather is the key factor in making the decision to venture offshore.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

All depends on how big the family is too....If I lived close to the water, I'd have a 22-25 ft cat....I'm all good w/ my 17.5 cat and 14 river boat! It's usually just me and one of my kids...sometimes I'll do 3 on my cat though and it's still comfortable....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> No matter what you get, you will always want more room.


A fuel issue is more than likely to kill that deal..... Both motors pulling off one tank.

A cleaned fuel tank is essential for Any setup. New,used,single or twins.

A dirty fuel tank will kill them all.

Suggest that be done to a New to you.....Used boat.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Yo-Zuri said:


> I'm in the market for a boat that can get my family and me to the edge of the blue water offshore on typical days in terms of wind and waves.
> 
> What's the minimum size and type of boat you would suggest I buy if that's my main priority?




I would suggest choosing a boat with the biggest HP motor available without exceeding the MAX HP rating for the Hull.
Also plan on two sea trials 1 with you and the seller so he can show you the boat and another with enough passengers and a Full Fuel tank to serve as Ballast to see how it will perform when truly loaded...... The Edge is a Long and Fuel consuming trip in a under powered boat... ( and plan to take the Helm for the entire sea trial.... )


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

30 ft.. It only takes one time to be your Last time out there !!!


----------

